# Delta Faucet with Pex supplies



## user823

Ok, so you all know how much I like using pex, and you know that I'm a big fan of Delta faucets. Well......... just opened up a new Delta diamond lavy faucet I was going to use for a job this Tuesday. I'm not impressed. It's suppose to be the ones without the brass, no lead etc. It's light as a feather, pretty much all plastic. I can't sell this to my customers. :no:
I like the pex piping when I make my own connections, I just don't know about these faucets, it's getting returned tomorrow.

Has anyone else tried one of these? What do you think? Thumbs down from me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

http://411plumb.com/forums/topic/new-delta-lav-and-kitchen-fauctes

Hmm, wierd, we both post about the same thing, on the same day. Hmm. that is just weird, Hmm.


----------



## user823

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> http://411plumb.com/forums/topic/new-delta-lav-and-kitchen-fauctes
> 
> Hmm, wierd, we both post about the same thing, on the same day. Hmm. that is just weird, Hmm.


I guess you did, here's your post. The link you provided doesn't work.:: edit: never mind, your link does work. Just didn't work the first time for me.

"Came across this the other week and meant to post about this. Delta's new lav and kitchen faucets are coming assembled, get this, with pex supply lines. Yep, did 2 lav faucets for an owner provided job, then did a kitchen faucet at a differnt job. All three faucets were bought at the box stores, and came with sure enough, pex supply lines. One was a center hole faucet with the supply lines, pull out sprayer and anchor shank all in the same hole. Those supply lines probably arent going to last to long right up against that hole in the granite top. Now they come assembled with a nut on each supply with some kind of EPDM seal to attatch to the stop, but they also provide 2 3/8 plastic ferrels incase you have to cut then shorter. Not good, for the DIYer."

I just opened up the box and I don't like it, sending it back. I'm not going to be their tester for their new product. I'll stick with the regular Delta's for now. Thanks for the info RSP.:thumbsup:


----------



## leak1

ive always used delta- when they stopped making 2 handle tub faucets it really pissed me off! now if there going to plastic faucets im going to go postal on delta!!!!!! $##$%%%$#%^^%$$%####@#&***&&%$#$^&**(((%$


----------



## user823

leak1 said:


> ive always used delta- when they stopped making 2 handle tub faucets it really pissed me off! now if there going to plastic faucets im going to go postal on delta!!!!!! $##$%%%$#%^^%$$%####@#&***&&%$#$^&**(((%$



Have you ever seen one of those really cheapo plastic faucets? Well, that's what it feels like, it sucks! Hey, I'll take a picture of it and post it. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Moen still makes 2 handle faucets leak. Its gonna be okay man.


----------



## leak1

me & my ins.co. knows all about plastic faucets!


----------



## user823

I'm pretty sure that if I have a HO want me to put one of these in I'll sell them something else or walk. I'm serious, this thing is cheap. How did it work out for you RSP? No leaks? Didn't they seem cheap to you? Pictures coming in a minute.


----------



## leak1

pictures- wheres the dam pictures!!!!!!


----------



## user823




----------



## user823




----------



## Plumberman

The little quick lock attachment on the sprayer hose to the bottom of the Delta kitchen faucets are garbage too....


----------



## user823

Plumberman said:


> The little quick lock attachment on the sprayer hose to the bottom of the Delta kitchen faucets are garbage too....


Man, I guess I'll be rethinking Delta. Why do they have to change a good thing? I don't get it. :no:
THAT FAUCET WAS AROUND 85 BUCKS! FOR PLASTIC!


----------



## Plumberman

I usually stick with Mainline or Kolher. I say that but a Kolher kitchen sink faucet I installed a few weeks ago had 18" supply hoses on it.


----------



## leak1

tthat faucet even looks cheap! im taking 2 tylinol sleeping pills and going to bed! hope i willdream about brass faucets- plastic faucets give me nitemares!!!!!

LEAK-ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-1 NITE, NITE!


----------



## user823

I'm doing some research tomorrow. I'm going to look for lavy faucets that ONLY offer the standard 1/2" brass shank. All this other 3/8 with no adapters, plastic etc. no thanks. I just did a quick look, they're still out there.
Any other suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## Plumberman

Kolher Aqua Spec. 4" centers and not plastic. Installed a few and they seem to be holding up well. damn but I dont think they have single handle. Sorry


----------



## user823

Plumberman said:


> I usually stick with Mainline or Kolher. I say that but a Kolher kitchen sink faucet I installed a few weeks ago had 18" supply hoses on it.



Thanks Plumberman I think you helped me out. I just took a look at the Mainline collection, I've never used them before. Solid brass construction, I like it, and I like the looks too. The closest distributor is a couple hours away but I found out they also carry Viega so it could be a win win for me. THANK YOU!:thumbup:

Did I speak too soon? I just read on another thread that the mainlines are delta knock off's with delta parts? What do you think plumberman, have you had good luck with them?


----------



## Down N Dirty

Yep those are the new DST line of faucets that they are supposedly going to start cramming down our throats. Have never seen the lav. faucet line though. We were a test company for the kitchen DST lines whereby we were given the faucets at a deep discount and a $10.00 per faucet rebate to give our opinion. We put two in and sent the rest back to them with our opinion of their junk!


----------



## Redwood

I guess you can thank California for those faucets...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

7-08


Videos that followed






 




 

Read attackthestatic responses to those videos


That faucet you see was given to me from Delta.


----------



## Cal

I've used a couple of them because we were out of the regular style # 470 .

They are ok. BUT just ok ,,,,, I just don't know WHAT to sell my customers now !!!! Kitchen faucets seem to ALL be cheap junk !! ALL the manufacturers are resorting to CHEAP !

I got nothing I REALLY support anymore ,,,,,


----------



## Plumberman

I told you Kolher aqua spec but its Zurn, I was thinking one thing then typed another.


----------



## 422 plumber

Chicago makes good solid faucets, with 1/2" brass shanks and 1/2" waterways.


----------



## SewerRatz

jjbex said:


> Chicago makes good solid faucets, with 1/2" brass shanks and 1/2" waterways.


I love them there Chicago Faucets. A bit pricey but worth every cent spent. I had a place that had me remove a bunch and install some cheap crap in its place. They liked the look of the new Pegasus faucets. He asked me to haul away all them their old junk faucets. Ichuckled and said sure I scrap them for him. Then I took the old ones and installed them in my place, and my friend took one for his place and the others are sitting in a box. They are about 30 years old and still look and work like new.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I installed one of those new diamond deltas a couple weeks ago. the stupid pex connector leaked. I had to cut it and use a plastic ferrule to get a good seal.


----------



## user823

Plumber Jim said:


> I installed one of those new diamond deltas a couple weeks ago. the stupid pex connector leaked. I had to cut it and use a plastic ferrule to get a good seal.



Thanks Jim, I made a good decision then to send it back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman

ironranger said:


> Thanks Plumberman I think you helped me out. I just took a look at the Mainline collection, I've never used them before. Solid brass construction, I like it, and I like the looks too. The closest distributor is a couple hours away but I found out they also carry Viega so it could be a win win for me. THANK YOU!:thumbup:
> 
> Did I speak too soon? I just read on another thread that the mainlines are delta knock off's with delta parts? What do you think plumberman, have you had good luck with them?


 
In residential applications they are solid IMHO. But in the commercial market its another evil. With repeated use and abuse they seem to wear out pretty quick. 

When Im in commerical building its going to be Zurn in the bathrooms and T&S brass in the kitchens or Chicago


----------



## user823

Decided to exclusively offer and sell Kohler products for my faucets. No more junk, I'm done with it. Either my customers buy a quality product from me or they can buy it themselves elsewhere without a guarantee from my company.
:thumbup:


----------



## leak1

ironranger is got the delta faucet blues!!!!!


----------



## user823

leak1 said:


> ironranger is got the delta faucet blues!!!!!




I went down to the crossroad
fell down on my knees 
I went down to the crossroad
fell down on my knees 
Asked the lord above "Have mercy now
save poor ironranger if you please"
Yeeooo, standin at the crossroad
tried to sell the cheapo new Delta
ooo ooo eee
I tried to sell the new cheapo Delta baby
Didn't nobody seem to want them
everybody passed them by
Standin at the crossroad babe
risin sun goin down
Standin at the crossroad babe
Got the Kohler brand on my mind. yeeoooo:thumbup:


----------



## leak1

hey iron-you otta be on a stage!!! first one out of town!


----------



## tnoisaw

I saw one of those today for the first time. I was rather disapointed since I'm a Delta fan. It looks like they are gearing them to the box store market. Sometimes old school is better. Or maybe I'm just aging myself. Jeez, I sound like the guy I first worked for who had a fit when we started to use pex.


----------



## TheMaster

tnoisaw said:


> I saw one of those today for the first time. I was rather disapointed since I'm a Delta fan. It looks like they are gearing them to the box store market. Sometimes old school is better. Or maybe I'm just aging myself. Jeez, I sound like the guy I first worked for who had a fit when we started to use pex.


 I guess if people are putting it under concrete slabs and in attics why not put it in a faucet. I think the spike in copper prices had somthing to do with that and some new california code.


----------



## M5Plumb

I installed one of those new Diamond Technology pullouts in a really nice kitchen yesterday, she picked it up at Slowes, first thing she asks, "It's not very heavy is it?
Hmmmm...Nope. I'm not sold on em either.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Awe man! 


I pointed my Delta Rep to this thread, he's gonna kill me!


----------



## Down N Dirty

Roast Duck said:


> Awe man!
> 
> 
> I pointed my Delta Rep to this thread, he's gonna kill me!


Glad you did, our Rep. hated our response when we sent in the little cards with our opinion of them when we were the guinea pigs for testing them.


----------



## ILPlumber

I installed a DST faucet today. Don't like the pex supplies. I still like copper all the way. 

It was a pull-out kitchen unit. Had a piece of junk plastic clip holding the spout hose onto the bottom of the faucet. I wonder how many cycles of up/down of the spout that clip will take with the weight hanging on it.

I had to order one to see what the fuss was about. Gets two thumbs firmly down from this guy.

Great for a DIYer. A profession plumber is capable of bending chrome plated supplies and threading in the spout hose into the bottom of the faucet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Its defintialey garbage. I have steered away from deltas for years now. Strictly moen. Ill use my own Stainless no burst supplies..


----------



## Protech

:yesitto RockStar.


----------



## ILPlumber

Chrome plated rigid supplies are also "no burst" :laughing:


----------

